

A great collection of Machine Learning and related area blogs - sunilkumarc
http://www.cs.waikato.ac.nz/~bernhard/good-machine-learning-blogs.html

======
josephhardin
I'm not sure why this is not getting any comments, but it would be nice if the
list had a little more curation(General topics, quality, etc).

